# Wanted Travel Partners to Share 10 Trips Eorotunnel



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Wanted Travel Partners to share Eurotunnel frequent traveler.
6+4.trips
Frequent traveler is £440 for 10 trips.
If you are interested in a partnership send me a pm

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/frequent-traveller/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just sent your post onto friend An.
Just in case.

Ray.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

again


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

2nd last chance


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

already have an account with a friend which we'll probably renew in April - just working out numbers of trips at the mo.

sorry we can't help you on this but good luck getting someone - if you do a number of European trips per annum, this is a no brainer deal at £55 per single crossing for motorhomers if you avoid peak times which isn't difficult.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
This is the last chance to share the cost for euro tunnel share as we need to book very soon.
Any one interested.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a shame scottie - there must be folk who go via the tunnel a couple of times a year.

Me - I've taken to going directly from Ireland to France.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jean
Looks like we will just need to buy or tickets now,crazy we will need to pay £400.ish for two return trips we will wait till the weekend then we have to book.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Last chance need to book our train


----------

